# Das günsigste Macromedia Studio MX



## webjumper (4. Februar 2004)

Bei  Ebay gibts schon ab 899 €  


http://search.ebay.de/search/search...g1code=77&query=Macromedia+Studio+MX&x=5&y=20

Macromedia Studio MX 2004 - Update von einem Tool-Produkt - Megapaket mit geballter Web-Entwicklungspower! 

Wenn man schon ein Macromedia Dreamweaver oder ein anderes Macromediaprodukt besitzt , dann ist das interessant 

Alter: 14 bis 99 Jahre 
CD-ROM 
Macromedia Studio MX 2004 umfasst die neuesten Versionen der branchenführenden Werkzeuge Dreamweaver MX 2004, Flash MX 2004 und Fireworks MX 2004 sowie FreeHand MX und ColdFusion MX 6.1 Developer Edition (nur Windows) in einem Paket. 
Einheitliche Elemente in der neu gestalteten Benutzeroberfläche, wie Startbildschirm, Site-Definitionen, Bedienfelder, Dokumentregisterkarten, Codierungswerkzeuge und der gemeinsame Eigenschafteninspektor, erleichtern den schnellen Wechsel zwischen den verschiedenen Anwendungen. 
Alle Produkte der Macromedia MX 2004-Familie öffnen mit einer einheitlichen Startseite, über die schnell neue Dateien erstellt werden bzw. auf die zuletzt verwendeten Dateien, Hilferessourcen oder Tutorials zugegriffen werden kann. Mit Macromedia Studio MX 2004 können Designer und Entwickler aus einer Hand einfache Illustrationen und Webgrafiken erstellen, Vektorgrafiken einbinden sowie mehrseitige grafikintensive Dokumente, anspruchsvolle Internetanwendungen oder ganze Website-Storyboards gestalten. 

Die wichtigsten Funktionen im Überblick: 
- Einheitliche Startseite: Die Macromedia MX 2004-Anwendungen öffnen mit einer identischen Startseite für einen effizienten Arbeitsablauf. Neue Dateien können rasch erstellt werden. Der Zugriff die zuletzt verwendeten Dateien, Hilferessourcen oder Tutorials ist im Nu möglich. Diese Startseite wird angezeigt, wenn kein Dokument geöffnet ist. 
- Design und Entwicklung: Dank der nahtlosen Integration der Macromedia MX 2004-Werkzeuge können Design- und Entwicklungsarbeitsabläufe aus einer Hand ausgeführt werden. Macromedia Flash-Dateien lassen sich problemlos nach Dreamweaver importieren und dort anzeigen. Grafiken und Menüs können in Fireworks erstellt, bearbeitet und animiert und im Anschluss direkt in Dreamweaver importiert werden. 
- Gemeinsame Dateiverwaltung: Dateien können innerhalb der Macromedia MX 2004-Suite dank gemeinsamer Ein- und Auscheckfunktionen und gemeinsam genutzter Sites über mehrere Anwendungen hinweg effektiv verwaltet werden.
Quelle: http://www.xxl-designer.de


----------

